# Stark County: Broken bird might break center's budget



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

PERRY TOWNSHIP -- A wounded cormorant is eating Stark Parks' budget away with a big appetite for fish.









More...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

After seeing what these birds have done to the Erie Islands, the only thing I would feed it is a load of 6's.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

Amen to that.... the endangered list is a good place for these things.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

More Govt. waste IMO


----------

